# Cabinet door hinges



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

I have just completed building the hardwood Maple cabinet doors and upper cabinets (solid Maple frame) of my kitchen rebuild. The doors overlay the frames.

I am using hinges, each of which has two screws to secure to the frame (along inside edge) and three screws for attaching to the doors. The two holes for screwing to the inside of the frame are a bit elongated but the three for the doors are not (I presume for allowing vertical alignment of the doors).

I am a bit (OK a lot) OCD and I know if I do not line up each hinge and door precisely, I will forever see it every time I look at the cabinets. I have yet to build the lower cabinets, so this will also be a bit of a work-through for all the drawers to follow.

I have yet to drill any holes for the screws, so am asking if anyone has any advice or tips on how to easily line up the screw holes in the doors and cabinet frame. I am considering a jig of sorts but it it would need to be reversible (some doors open to the right while others open to the left) and be able to properly space the hinges on both the doors and frame. It appears the hinge manufacturer does not sell a jig.

I presume some on this forum do this sort of stuff on a regular basis, so any help would be appreciated.

Marv


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do your hinges have a brand name and style? Need something more that what you gave us. Picture would be most helpful. A picture of you cabinets would also be a big help.

Something like this maybe.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use Blum style hinges. A 35mm hole plus two screw holes. I place a board across the bottom to line up the doors.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I use Blum style hinges. A 35mm hole plus two screw holes. I place a board across the bottom to line up the doors.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


+1 euro soft close the only way to go.


----------



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, so far.

The hinge is a Richelieu partially hidden 1/2 in overlay hinge (would like to have used Blum or similar, but that die has been cast). I will try and post an image (have never done that before on this forum, so hopefully it will work).










The hinge is not exactly as shown, but this image was the only one I could find that showed the holes for the frame edge.

Marv


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Edit:
Just like DS says below. 

As long as the cabinets and doors are square you should be happy.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a simple hinge to use.
Decide how far from the edges you want the hinges.
Measure, and attach the hinge to the back of the door first.
Using a spacer block to align the door to the edge of the frame, set the door on the frame opening about 90 degrees open and attach the frame screws.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The trick is to work from the back. Attach the hinge to the frame, and lay the frame over the door, face down. Get it aligned and then screw the hinge to the door.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Agree on the euro hinges being easiest if you are ocd. There is still time.

Using the existing hinges
Assuming you have all the doors sized exactly identical in relation to the cabinet face frame opening. I dont see why you couldn't drill everything using offsets the same as you would drill for a euro hinge

Two drill jigs (out of a piece of hardboard) and a vix bit will get you what you want.

This should explain 

















There are only 2 refrence edges, make sure to mark (or make obvious) those two edges


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

To summarize what's been said. Go to euro hinges if you can. Square cabinet and door are very important and I'll add when you hang the cabinets be sure not to pull the boxes out for square.

If you stay with the hinges you have Jared_S's template is good. IMHO


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I basically made a jig that sandwiched around the corner of the door, so it was easily reversible, for use on either side.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

IMO you're using the wrong hinge.


----------

